# Help! I want to be able to go to toilet on my own!



## Marley1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi all. Marley is really settling in well. He doesn't have many accidents in house, he sleeps in his crate all night but.......
If I want to do anything on my own even if its just pop to the toilet, when I shut the door he freaks!
I can't leave him if I'm in the house even to pop into kitchen without him following me, now I love him to bits but 5 mins on my own isn't too much to ask is it?
Any tips on what I can do to help him would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you. X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Learn to love the constant companionship!


----------



## Marley1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes I'll have to learn that then. Thank you x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Probably the only thing that could work is giving a nice long lasting treat just before you go! We have a babygate at the bottom of the stairs so are dog free upstairs, Dudley has got used to this and settles down in the hall when I go up - but wants to follow me everywhere when he is not restricted (I usually just leave door open a little when using the downstairs loo so he can still see me).


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi. My pup still folllows me from room to room, and I must say you do get used to shuffling your feet rather than walking! However, she doesn't whine so much if I or husband leave the room. We have a home-made barrier at the bottom of the stairs and although she can't get upstairs she can see or hear us. I use the "stay" command which gives her an indication that I will be back to her. I think you will find that your pup will get less clingy as time goes on and your pup trusts you more in terms of you not leaving her forever! Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Marley1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you. Just wondered do your dogs sleep upstairs? We never had any problems with Marley going upstairs until today, he would just sit at the bottom barking and crying till I came back down again but he does sleep in his crate upstairs so wondered if I stopped him going up would it confuse him? X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry no tips, I just got used to it....if I move they move. Already had my bath this evening with two dogs and a son lying in the door way and on the landing. Mable used to lie at my feet when I was on the loo..... Not sure how long she thought I was going to be there xxx


----------



## Marley1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Ha ha brilliant. Yes think I will get used to it and maybe he will too. I just keep thinking he is being extra clingy because he feels uneasy but sounds like its normal. X


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Marley1 said:


> I just keep thinking he is being extra clingy because he feels uneasy but sounds like its normal. X


Yeah, it's the toddler stage


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

It's really normal. I think we have all commented on how attached to their families they are. You get used to it. Even now Max whinges if I put a door between him and me....except for the garden, then it's ok!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Totally normal!!! Sami is over a year old and can be sound asleep on the floor, even if I try to be crafty and move VERY quielty to the toilet and think I have made a clean get away . . . lo and behold I look up and there he is!! I've just gotten used to it! If he can stand it . . guess I can too!! lol


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Malie follows us everywhere.We have never stopped her from going anywhere so I suppose we don't really notice her.She does however take herself off out of the room and we can find her asleep on the doormat or our bed( cheeky wot sit) 
XClare


----------



## colkai (Dec 30, 2012)

We don't allow Amber to follow us everywhere, we are trying to teach her that it is ok for her to be alone. We have a trellis across the stairs, she whimpers for a bit if we both go up, but give her a couple of minutes and a sneak peek shows she settles on her fleece. We want to be able to leave her without her barking the house down if we want to go shopping or such. She is already taking herself off to her fleece or into her crate when she wants some "alone" time, which is good. As it is, we are dealing with the fallout of my wife having to be rushed to hospital last week, which seems to have set Amber back a few weeks and made her anxious. So developing an ability to handle alone time is critical as, with my wife having MS, we cannot be sure when the next attack may come. If we are to stand a chance of keeping Amber, she will need that confidence.


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Minnie is almost 9 months and is exactly the same! Will go anywhere I go! Like also mentioned she can be fast asleep and will still get up and follow me even if ill only be a few seconds! 
They just love being around you and as close to you as possible


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine follow me everywhere and often push themselves into the loo with me! I love the way they want to be with me all the time, it's a special thing about cockapoos. My friend is a standard poodle breeder and she says it comes from the poodle side as all her poodles were the same.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yep Lola is the same but I'm lucky in that if I need to leave her in another room I can. I started leaving her fir short periods when we first got her. She has just got used to it. She knows I always come back. We all her our little shadow! It's lovely!


----------



## xxxxxxGinnnna (Nov 10, 2012)

It's really good to teach them when young that they have to wait for you.
My pup was in with me initially when going to loo but now she waits outside. She's 
5months. Same with going upstairs . We have a stair-gate so she now waits 
Without crying when I go up. Best get him used to it so he doesn't get separation 
Anxiety later x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty will follow me everywhere so when I got Ted I did not allow him to follow me ALL of the time from the start. I think once the habit is established it is very hard / impossible to break!!


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Eddie is exactly the same,he waits for me pulling the toilet roll so he can grab the paper and run off with it!!!! X


----------



## Marley1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Ha ha well it sounds like a common thing with our pups. He is getting better and I was very proud when I went upstairs yesterday and he sat and waited for me so maybe he will learn x


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

My advice: open the door and welcome him in! You've got a cockapoo, your 5 mins on your own is over! I'm lucky to have a visit to the toilet on my own! The other day I went for a quick wee and soon had max, two kids and the husband in there chatting away to me ! I tried explaining that this probably didn't happen in normal families, his i wish we were normal, to which they all laughed at me and eventually after telling me their important information left one by one.....well max stayed obviously! HahHa even he seemed relieved when they left ! Lol

This wasn't very good advice ! I realise that now but if it tells you anything, you realise having a dog in their while you wee is nothing compared to what you could have!

But seriously- a "take a while chew" to chew is a good idea! ;-)


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I have resigned myself to never being alone in the bathroom again, unless I remember to LOCK the blooming door


----------



## RJRdaydreamer (Oct 23, 2012)

Jessie is now 6 months old and is like a shadow when allowed. 
Because she has always slept in the kitchen overnight she can quietly handle being alone but will always choose not too given the chance. She loves watching humans shower and when she gets bored she pushes the cold shower screen onto you !!! If she is not quick enough to get into the bathroom she will lie outside the door.


----------



## colkai (Dec 30, 2012)

Jessie is gorgeous!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Two very pretty girls!


----------



## Marley1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi all just popped in to ask another question on a different topic and wanted to say that Marley is now happy to wait outside the toilet door for me now! So I can have a wee in peace! X so I guess sometimes once they settle they know you will be back! He is 15 weeks old now so growing very quickly x


----------

